# Banner



## andro (18/9/14)

for some reason the advertisment banner is over every photo in the forum on my ipad or iphone . Is that normal?


----------



## Marzuq (19/9/14)

andro said:


> for some reason the advertisment banner is over every photo in the forum on my ipad or iphone . Is that normal?


sounds like a resolution issue. not quite sure how to change it on the ipad but will look into it


----------



## Marzuq (19/9/14)

so Apple has a fixed resolution on the ipad. this means you cant change it unless you rotate the screen.
i have a couple suggestions tho
- try to use the hand gestures to zoom out and see if that has a postive effect.
- it could also be the browser that is the problem and cannot dispaly images correctly. try downloading a different browser and see if that works. 

hope you get it sorted..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (19/9/14)

Still there. And the funny part is not for every single user, only certain people with small banner like eciggsa donor , retailer etc . And it started 2 days ago.


----------



## Silver (19/9/14)

Hi @andro 

I checked on my iPad now and it all seems fine on my side. No overlapping. I use the iPad quite regularly for the forum, so I probably would have picked this up.

I am on iOS 7.0.2 (not the latest version)
I use the built in Safari browser
And I use the iPad in landscape mode

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## andro (19/9/14)

Please when you have time @Gizmo look into it because it make the forum not even readable in nearly every post . I ll put a screenshot of what i was trying to read now , and even with no picture the advertisment banner cover most of the words .
Hope @Alex u dont mind but i was trying to read your article .....


Silver said:


> Hi @andro
> 
> I checked on my iPad now and it all seems fine on my side. No overlapping. I use the iPad quite regularly for the forum, so I probably would have picked this up.
> 
> ...


thanks 
I will try to restore it today and see whats happening . After restoring the iphone problem is gone so maybe is a solution .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/9/14)

This it how mine looks in Chrome on my iPad2


----------



## Riaz (19/9/14)

iOS8 is available to download

maybe this will fix the issue?


----------



## andro (19/9/14)

Im in ios 8 . I download firefox for ipad and now work . Maybe an issue with safari


----------



## Silver (19/9/14)

I think one of the reasons its working for me is that i use the ipad in landscape mode


----------

